# iPhone in Florida



## Newf709 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have waited long enough, I am going to get an iPhone 16 GB in Florida next week when I go down there to see my kids. My question to everyone is what is the best software to unlock, activate and jailbreak the phone? I have downloaded ZiPhone and iNdependence in anticipation of my purchase.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ZiPhone, and failing that, iNdependence should do the trick. Normally, ZiPhone works with no problems.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Ziphone will work like a charm. I was reluctant to upgrade from 1.1.2 OTB (with TurboSIM) to 1.1.4

I used Ziphone and it was done in 5-10min

SWEEEEEET


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ZiPhone... "Do it all!"


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

I just unlocked my 1.1.3 OTB 16GB iphone on Monday. I followed this youtube tutorial which uses Ziphone: YouTube - ZiPhone 2.5 : video tutorial on iPhone upgrade to 1.1.4

It worked like a charm. Much simpler than I expected. The only difference between what you have to do and what they do in the tutorial is that when it comes to restoring your phone's software in iTunes, this video tells you to shift click on the restore button, on a mac it's option click (this part confused me a bit at first). Also they use an older version of ZiPhone and an older iphone firmware, but the method for the newer ziphone software is exactly the same.

I think in total it took me about 7 minutes.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Hmm...I'm going down to Florida late April and was going to pick one up myself. 
But the timing is pretty close to June where there might be a new 3G model.

Don't care too much for a 3G model, but hoping the current model drops in price.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

*Do Not Use ZiPhone!!!*

ZiPhone permanently downgrades your 4.6 bootloader to 3.9. Use iPlus instead. It installs a fake 3.9 bootloader that is totally reversable. It involves using the Terminal but it's all copy and paste and very easy. It took me about 15-20 minutes to get everything up and running. Plus it installs a bunch of useful things automatically (installer, BSD subsystem, open SSH etc.). It's really the best way to go.

iPlus Pwns | Its soo hot, even we want it

the guide I used is here:
iClarified - iPhone - How to Unlock 1.1.4 and Downgrade to 3.9-fakeblank iPhone Bootloader (Mac)

and here is another good one to cross-reference with:
Hack that Phone - True unlock for 1.1.4 firmware on OS X


----------

